# ABU 6500 CS to CT conversion



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have two ABU 6500 CS Mag reels. One is an Elite. Is one better than the other for a full CS to CT conversion (CT frame and a not conversion bar)?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## fuzzyJR (Jan 20, 2005)

*hmmm*

if you have a mag elite or cs mag then you fine to convert either or. The change is simple and worth it so have at it. Mike


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*yep*

ditto what fuzzyjr said.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------

